# It's more than growing forage.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Here's a editorial from Progressive Forage Grower by Lynn Olsen.

Regards, Mike

http://progressivefo...orial&Itemid=60


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Excellent, excellent, excellent! I clipped and printed the 10 point list as a reminder to myself, especially the 10th point---take time to recharge.

Thank you

Ralph


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Great Article Progressive Forage Grower...my thanks to Lynn for writing it...I always like their article and writers. Recommended mag!


----------

